# Need references - only 6 more days!



## alaskachic (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm looking for references that would have thermodynamic properties for R-123. Can't find it anywhere, even looked in my thermo book from college. for problem #8 in the six minute solutions for mech pe exam-hvac and refrigeration problems, R-123 properties will have to be looked up.

Also, problem #36 out of the same source, I'm looking for a reference where you can the pool evaporation rate equation. It states that ASHRAE recommends this particular equation and I can't find it in any of the handbooks.

Looking for some help. Thanks.


----------



## henryt (Oct 22, 2007)

Thermo properties for all refrigerants can be found in ASHRAE Fundamentals Handbook. I have attached a link to download the PDF version of the chapter. Unfortunately it is a secured file that does not allow printing. Although you should be able to print a screenshot.

Good luck.

ASHRAE Fundamentals - Refrigerant Properties


----------



## alaskachic (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks so much henryt! this is exactly what i needed!


----------

